# SPS Twincat 3.0



## raezz (30 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
kann jemand mir helfen ? wie kann ich ein Funktionbaustein für die Jalousiesteuerung mit SPS unter Twincat 3.0 erstellen ? hat jemand ein Beispiel ?
 Danke im voraus


----------



## Tschoke (31 Mai 2022)

Da kannst du dich mal durcharbeiten (da gibt es auch ein Beispiel):





						Beckhoff Information System - German
					

Components for Automation and Control: TwinCAT NT-Realtime-System, Bus terminal, Industrial PC, BECKHOFF-Lightbus



					infosys.beckhoff.com


----------

